# RAM mischen problemlos möglich?



## wukow (31. Oktober 2010)

*RAM mischen problemlos möglich?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal ne kurze Frage:
Kann man RAM von verschiedenen Herstellern problemlos mischen?

Also ich habe 2 x DDR2-1066 1 GB von OCZ (OCZ Reaper HPC OCZ2RPR10661G) und die gibt es leider nicht mehr zu kaufen.
Jetzt wollte ich mir nochmal 2 x 1 GB holen damit ich insgesamt 4 GB RAM habe.
Kann ich einfach irgendeinen RAM kaufen, hauptsache die timings sind gleich (5-5-5-15) oder muss ich noch was beachten?
Mein Board: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4


----------



## Westcoast (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: RAM mischen problemlos möglich?*

am wichtigsten ist die ramspannung, das board kann nur eine bereitstellen.
man kann sonst andere hersteller nehmen. 1+3 dieselben riegel und 2+4 die anderen riegel.

timings kann man anpassen, ansonsten wird der schnelle riegel dem langsameren angepasst.

die reaper von OCZ haben meist so 2.1volt bis 2.3volt spannung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: RAM mischen problemlos möglich?*

Ideal wäre natürlich ein baugleiches Paar, OCZ bietet es wohl nur noch als 4 GB Kit an. Solange Taktung und Latenzen passen sollte man keine Einschränkungen haben, wie zb den Geil Black Dragon 2 GB Kit. ich selber habe hier auch einen Rechner mit wild gemischten Speicher und der läuft ohne Probleme und Einschränkungen und das sogar mit starker Übertaktung


----------



## Westcoast (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: RAM mischen problemlos möglich?*

naja die geil brauchen 1.9 bis 2.0 volt. wenn die OCZ reaper sich mit 1.9 volt oder 2.0 volt begnügen, könnte man diese nehmen.


----------



## wukow (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: RAM mischen problemlos möglich?*

meine = 2.1 volt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: RAM mischen problemlos möglich?*

Hast du im Bios die Spannung manuell angepaßt? Ist dein System übertaktet und was hast du drin?


----------



## wukow (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: RAM mischen problemlos möglich?*

Die Spannung ist nicht manuell angepasst, der RAM läuft auf (533) 1066 5-5-5-15
Das System ist nicht übertaktet aber die Option will ich mir immer offen lassen. (selten aber ab und zu mach ich das...)
Wenn ich meinen E8400 per FSB übertakte von 3 GHz (333x9) auf 3,6GHz (400x9)
dann muss ich "System Memory Multiplier (SPD)" von 3.2 (1280) auf 2.4 (960) runterstellen sonst läuft es nicht.

meinst du das mit "was hast du drin"?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2010)

*AW: RAM mischen problemlos möglich?*

Ja das reicht mir, demnach ist die Spannung für den RAM auf default also 1,8V?


----------



## wukow (1. November 2010)

*AW: RAM mischen problemlos möglich?*

sorry ich habe keine Ahnung wo ich das nachlesen kann, habe mal ein paar Fotos vom Bios gemacht, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.
Wenn das nicht reicht, wo kann ich das sehen? evtl. software-mäßig auslesen? (oder ist das der wert unter PC Health Status  DDR18V 2.112V?)


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (1. November 2010)

*AW: RAM mischen problemlos möglich?*

dein system ist übertaktet mit 9% von normal aus.
die rams laufen mit standard spannung von 1,8volt ausser es greift das epp profil.
wenn du gelegendlich systeminstabilität hast liegt es an der Ramspannung.


----------



## wukow (1. November 2010)

*AW: RAM mischen problemlos möglich?*

Ok Leute ich werde mir jetzt doch nicht 2 x 1 GB holen sondern die gleichen als 4GB Kit (dann kann ich endlich mal n bisl mit RAMDisk rumspielen )
(nur die Latenzen sind etwas anders - anstatt 5-5-5-15 halt 5-5-5-18, egal, kann ich ja anpassen)

OCZ Reaper HPC Edition DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8500U CL5-5-5-18 (DDR2-1066) (OCZ2RPR10664GK) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

sollten doch problemlos funktionieren, oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2010)

*AW: RAM mischen problemlos möglich?*

Ja sollten sie, ansonsten könnte man diese G.Skill 1066 nehmen. Habne da selber gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht


----------

